# Best exegetical textbook?



## thistle93 (Feb 25, 2013)

Any recommendations on your favorite exegesis textbook? Especially one that deals with the how to of sentence diagramming. 

I think now that John Piper is retired from pastorate he should write a textbook on exegesis. I am always impressed when I hear him discuss exegesis. He has a way of seeing what a verse is seeking to emphasis. Thanks! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 25, 2013)

Towards an Exegetical Theology by Walt Kaiser.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 26, 2013)

thistle93 said:


> Any recommendations on your favorite exegesis textbook? Especially one that deals with the how to of sentence diagramming.



His method is called "arcing." You can read about it at Home - Desiring God or you can go to the website he has developed specifically geared towards this method. It is called Biblearc and I'm sure you'll find it helpful.

Blessings,
Ben


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 26, 2013)

There are several good books out there, and several books are needed. Although there are certain broad approaches and sensitivities that can be brought to the whole Bible, many details of one's exegesis will depend upon the specific literary type of material being investigated, which may vary even within the same book. Here are just a few possibilities:

1. The Hermeneutical Spiral by Grant Osborne - very thick and somewhat difficult evangelical hermeneutical manual, but contains much detailed information.

2. Interpreting the Pauline Epistles by Thomas Schreiner - very good, tightly-focused resource; some parts presume knowledge of Greek; deals heavily with how to map logical relationships in a passage

3. New Testament Exegesis: A Handbook for Students by Gordon Fee - similar in many ways to Schreiner; gives step-by-step instructions; get the latest edition.


----------

